# blue light in ambulance to relax the patient



## Medic112 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hoi,

i'm looking for literature about the color blue that would be working relaxing on the patiënt. In some ambulances a blue light is used as a dimmed light to relax. I also wonder if this blue light would help to place the IV-line?

medic112


----------



## Scout (Aug 19, 2009)

My blue lights are on the outside......


When you say blue what do you mean?


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 19, 2009)

Are you talking about Blue UV lights that are being trialed in ambulances for controlling certain infections?


----------



## Medic112 (Aug 19, 2009)

sorry i wasn't that clear.

I mean the surrounding light in de back of the ambulance. Normally you see white lights as working light, but i'm looking for studies who claim that a blue light enviroment would relax the patiënt more. Like you see the color blue on the uniforms of the nurses and doctors on ER and OR.

We will buy 2 ambulances where this was asked (a possibility to turn on blue light) to relax the patient. 

Is this more clear?

medic112


----------



## medic417 (Aug 19, 2009)

I think they are talking about a blue light for being able to see but not blinding the patient like white lights do.  The thought is it allows you as the Paramedic to still work on your patient while the patient is able to relax more.  Really could be beneficial on long transports when patient might even be able to sleep.

As to getting IV's under blue light not sure if it would help or hurt you.  But if you are starting IV's based on palpation rather than what you see, might not matter.

Sorry I replied while OP replying.

Truck drivers use a colored lense on one light so they can see but not blind themselves while driving maybe same idea.


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 19, 2009)

I the cabs of fire apparatus they have a red light for during the night so you can see but don't make that the driver can't see out the windows.


----------



## redcrossemt (Aug 21, 2009)

A blue light would make it harder to see blue veins...

I'm not sure blue light would increase patient comfort. I know there have been studies in the past about which color on the wall is most comforting, etc., but know nothing about a study regarding actual area lighting.

As far as night vision, red preserves night vision. Many trucks have red dome lights up front for night time map reading and report writing.


----------



## DV_EMT (Aug 22, 2009)

well you could use that vein light and then just use the blue interior light to calm/sedate the pt.... i've read some studies that its actually helped so.... if it do-able then why not!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 22, 2009)

Actually, many decades ago the majority of the EMS units had "blue lights" inside the ambulance along with the usual lights. One could place the blue lights on and it would not disturb the driver with the ambient light. It was never used to "calm", etc.

Personally, I liked it a lot and should had never been used as a primary light. The problem became because of stupidity EMT"s would not monitor or watch their patient and "supposedly" some of the patients color would change (i.e cyanotic, ashen, etc) and was not as noticeable. At least that was the excuse given from the manufactures. Also, many at the time were changing from units such a suburbans and cadillacs to Type I and the light no longer interfered with the driver (as much). 

R/r 911


----------



## Medic112 (Aug 26, 2009)

And has anyone a clue where i can find studies relating to the use of blue and green in operating theaters an ER? These colours must be picked for a certain reason, not?

medic112


----------



## anezay2004 (Aug 30, 2009)

*I*

Never kew that they did that. Interesting


----------

